# Best and worst dual pairs?



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I've either heard or read something in the past about how some dual pairs tend to generally be more successful than others, but I can't remember what it was now. I think someone told me that EIE and LSI tend to have more difficulty than most. Anyway,

*Is there any consensus on some pairs being more seamless than others, and on which pairs have difficulty? 

Have you guys noticed a pattern in which some work better than others? 

Can you describe any interesting dynamics between dual pairs that you've noticed? Pairs that work well and pairs that don't (and why)?*

Thank you!


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

This seems like it'd be awkward to generalise. First you have to find a dual pair. Then make sure they're correctly typed. Then you need to do that for all 8 dual pairs. Then you need a large enough sample to minimize their individuality.



Wild said:


> I think someone told me that EIE and LSI tend to have more difficulty than most.


I dislike whoever said this.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The type of dual couple is how the dual couple is different than the average couple. This is not the same as how much a specific dual couple is different than the average couple. If a couple is imbalanced, how they are imbalanced is not as important as the recognition that they are imbalanced. Anything else would be the onlooker mistaking their personal values for superiority over others' values.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Wild said:


> I've either heard or read something in the past about how some dual pairs tend to generally be more successful than others, but I can't remember what it was now. ...


You may be remembering seeing this article: On Dual Relationships of Result Types by Tsypin. 

It is saying that Result/Left/Involutionary dual pairs have more difficultly dualizing because Result/Left types tend to judge people either negatively and neutrally at a distance: "_... Left types are most accommodating at close distances and more intolerant of having to work at greater distances, therefore they prefer to work in small groups and small organizations, where having "soft" relations with all members of the team is encouraged._" -- so when Left types first meet their dual, they are less likely to be floored by them but pay more attention to their shortcomings. This applies to LII-ESE, IEI-SLE, ESI-LIE, and SLI-IEE (but not LSI-EIE who are Right or Process types). 

SLI-IEE take a long time to dualize according to this description since they keep searching for alternative partners. IEE women do go through many relationships in my observation and will often flirt with and try to keep Beta ST types, SLE and LSI, around as their alternative options.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> This seems like it'd be awkward to generalise. First you have to find a dual pair. Then make sure they're correctly typed. Then you need to do that for all 8 dual pairs. Then you need a large enough sample to minimize their individuality.


Isn't every facet of Socionics relationship theory awkward to generalize? 



Fried Eggz said:


> I dislike whoever said this.


That was a cute reaction.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

It's only awkward, if you do it in an awkward manner. People generalize about other people day in day out to a reasonable degree. People speak in specifics and people speak in generalizations. Most of society does both by a normal amount.

"Better" and "worse" are magnitudes, not directions. You need to either supply what you are using as your starting point for determining better or worse, or use the average person as your baseline. Otherwise, you'll just be getting opinions on your opinions, instead of any facts.


----------



## danderso (May 24, 2017)

I remember one vulnerable dual pair was enfp istp.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

The worst dual pairs are the ones that are not mature enough to communicate about their issues and expectations.
Instead they let the context control the relationship.
Duality isn't a magic cure, it is just meeting someone that is strong where you are weak,
and having it be mutual.
There is no guarantee that this will turn out as a happy ever after,
as a war between "superpowers" usually lead to mutually assured destruction.


----------

